# "A Haunted Halloween" book announced



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

"A Haunted Halloween" book announced 

Dark Regions Press is proud to announce a brand new collection, A Haunted Halloween by Paul Melniczek! This collection celebrates our favorite holiday with tales of terror and suspense that will chill you to the bone. We offer A Haunted Halloween in our leather-bound Deluxe Thirteen Edition which includes two bonuses stories and a hand painted zombie head candle holder by Frank Walls! We also offer the collection in our 100 Signed and Limited Hardcover edition! This is the first Halloween book released by Dark Regions Press, and each hardcover comes stamped with a beautiful burnished orange Halloween border! 

Click here to read more about or order A Haunted Halloween by Paul Melniczek now!

http://horrorgy.com/darkregionspress/

Halloween. The name itself conjures up a witch's brew of images. Leering Jack-O-Lanterns sitting on porches, costumed children trick-or-treating across suburban neighborhoods, skeletal trees marking the passage of another season, and lonely fields of corn swaying gently in a chill, autumn breeze. But there is also a darker side to this magical night, one which can breathe life into things which were only possibility, and sculpt them into dreadful reality. Every home has at least one closet which harbors a skeleton. There's a house in every town with a morbid past and haunted occupant. Families hide their dark secrets, and inside each of us wages a struggle of good against evil, one in which the final outcome is never certain, or necessarily pretty. Within the folds of the dark season, all things emerge from the shadows to celebrate, claiming the holiday for their own sinister purpose, and for every treat there's a nasty trick waiting somewhere close by...

Watch the exclusive book trailer for A Haunted Halloween at our Book Trailers page by clicking here!

YouTube - A Haunted Halloween by Paul Melniczek horror book available now!


BONUS: Every Deluxe Thirteen Edition order of A Haunted Halloween by Paul Melniczek comes with a hand painted zombie head candle holder by Frank Walls!

Table of Contents

Introduction by Paul Melniczek
Wicked Treats
By The Light...Of The Sinister Moon
Effortless
Celebrate With Us
Reunion
The Last Ride (A Halloween Treat)
October Haze
Within These Bindings
The Invited
Tricks
The Attic Door
Foul Moon (only in Deluxe Thirteen edition!)
Traditions In Black (only in Deluxe Thirteen edition!)
Publisher's Afterword by Joe Morey


"There's only a handful of young writers I will drop whatever I am doing to read...Paul Melniczek is one of them. Atmospheric, lyrical storytelling at its best. He always delivers."
-- Richard Chizmar, Cemetery Dance.

Literate, well-written, and scary as Hell Halloween treats. Each story resonates with an awareness and deep appreciation of past classics. The concluding tale, "The Attic Door," is a richly compelling read, easily justifying by itself the cost of the collection. Highly recommended.
--Gene O'Neill, Stoker Award winning author of JADE and DEATHFLASH.

"Paul Melniczek writes about Halloween as if it's his birthday, Christmas and the Fourth of July all rolled up into one!"
-- Al Sarrantonio, author of over 40 books including the ORANGEFIELD cycle, BABYLON 5, and MASTERS OF MARS.

Editons

Deluxe Thirteen Edition: 6''x9'', bound in leather, front cover stamped and spine stamped with the title and the author's name, includes artsy end papers, signature page which is signed by both author and artist, colored book ribbon with nice full colored header, 60lb. natural vellum stock, a beautiful slipcase and dust jacket. BONUS: Includes a hand painted zombie candle holder by Frank Walls inspired by the book! The Deluxe also Includes two bonus stories: "Foul Moon" and "Traditions In Black." 

100 Signed and Limited Hardcovers: 6''x9'', bound in leatherette, stamped on the spine with the title and author's name, includes 80lb. natural vellum end papers, signed by the author, colored book ribbon, multi-colored header, 60lb. natural vellum stock, and has a beautiful dust jacket.


About the author

Paul Melniczek has been writing since 2000, and has sold over 100 short stories to a variety of venues, including many magazines and anthologies, with several in the mass market. He is the author of a number of books such as The Watching, Bad Candy (with Al Sarrantonio), Restless Shades, Frightful October, Dark Harvest (with William P. Simmons), Troubled Visions, Ogre's Passing, and The Rooting of Evil.


----------

